# Deadwood in B&W



## gnagel (Nov 3, 2021)

I have photographed several National Historic Landmarks. What made Deadwood so exciting is that the entire town was designated as a National Historic Landmark for its well-preserved collection of late 19th century frontier architecture!

1- Fairmont Hotel






2- Buffalo Bodega Complex





3- Fairmont Hotel windows





4- Main Street





5- Bloody Nose Saloon





6- Bullock Hotel





7- Hickok's





8- I don't want to turn this into a political thread! But, a couple of the T-shirt shops definitely tried to stir the pot. T-shirts with a "stolen White House", extremely disturbing vulgarities toward Vice President Harris, "Biden Looney Tunes", Trump with his middle finger raised, etc. For retail stores, they definitely weren't trying to appeal to everyone!





9- Another view of the Fairmont Hotel





10- Bullock Hotel





11- Wild Bill Bar





12- Wild Bill Bar...site of the killing of Wild Bill Hickok





Thanks for looking...I will share the color versions soon.

Glenn


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 3, 2021)

Fantastic imagery. Excellent image fidelity . You are very talented with that tool


----------



## gnagel (Nov 3, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Fantastic imagery. Excellent image fidelity . You are very talented with that tool


Thanks...much appreciated!

Glenn


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 3, 2021)

Excellent detailed images, well done.....


----------



## gnagel (Nov 3, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Excellent detailed images, well done.....


Thanks again, Jeff

Glenn


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 4, 2021)

$200 a night to stay at that hotel. 18 hour drive.... I want to go there. I bet there is a ton to photograph in that area of the US.


----------



## gnagel (Nov 4, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> $200 a night to stay at that hotel. 18 hour drive.... I want to go there. I bet there is a ton to photograph in that area of the US.


Thanks...yes, there is a lot to photograph in the Black Hills and surrounding area. I will be processing my images from the Badlands next.

Glenn


----------



## terri (Nov 4, 2021)

Very nice set.   Good work, Glenn!


----------



## enezdez (Nov 6, 2021)

Awesome Set!


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 6, 2021)

Wonderful set!


----------



## gnagel (Nov 7, 2021)

terri said:


> Very nice set.   Good work, Glenn!


Thanks Terri


enezdez said:


> Awesome Set!


Thank you!


jeffashman said:


> Wonderful set!


Thanks Jeff

Glenn


----------



## WalterRowe (Nov 23, 2021)

These are amazing @gnagel


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 24, 2021)

Lovely set- the mono really suits 

Les


----------



## gnagel (Nov 26, 2021)

WalterRowe said:


> These are amazing @gnagel


Thanks Walter...I didn't know you also posted on The Photo Forums!

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Nov 26, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> Lovely set- the mono really suits
> 
> Les


Thank you, Les

Glenn


----------



## WalterRowe (Nov 26, 2021)

gnagel said:


> Thanks Walter...I didn't know you also posted on The Photo Forums!
> 
> Glenn


Getting back over here after a long absence.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Dec 3, 2021)

Very good capture and presentation.

Unfortunately every time I have been to Deadwood it has been a bee hive of activities. That is to say the streets were crowded and the traffic heavy.


----------



## gnagel (Dec 4, 2021)

Grandpa Ron said:


> Very good capture and presentation.
> 
> Unfortunately every time I have been to Deadwood it has been a bee hive of activities. That is to say the streets were crowded and the traffic heavy.


Thanks Ron…the streets were less crowded early in the morning and more importantly, in the off-season.

Glenn


----------

